# Ladies please help a struggling guy out



## needadviceplease1 (Sep 21, 2009)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

? you need to type...

Is that all you needed for help? lol


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

^ LOL Lil.


----------

